# Rush Limbaugh’s statement to the Boston Herald



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Rush Limbaugh: GOP at a loss; Tells Herald party has no leader

By Jessica Heslam | Thursday, March 5, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | U.S. Politics 








Photo by AP

Conservative talk titan Rush Limbaugh told the Herald that while he's "the most prominent national figure actually tying Barack Obama to his policies," the Republican Party doesn't actually have a "leader" to take on the new administration.

"The Republican Party and the conservative movement are two different things. I have nothing to do with the party," Limbaugh said yesterday in an e-mail. "Clearly, the GOP has no 'leader' right now, and they won't until a viable presidential candidate surfaces. I have no idea who that will be."

The right-wing radio host has emerged as the de facto leader of conservatives as the Republican Party spirals into disarray. Limbaugh's status was only bolstered this week when Republican National Committee Chairman Michael Steele buckled and apologized for calling him an "entertainer" whose show is "incendiary" and "ugly."

Yesterday, the talker challenged President Obama to a debate.

Limbaugh said the White House is trying "in every way possible" to say that he's the leader of the GOP "because they are trying to marginalize me."
"In truth," Limbaugh wrote, "they are elevating me, growing my audience and enabling me to get my message out to an even wider audience than my 20-22 million radio audience."

In an age of Twitter and Facebook, the low-rent, old-fashioned talk radio show is still a huge means of communication.

Newspaper readership is down. Less people are tuning into TV news. But talk radio ratings are healthy, said Talkers Magazine publisher Michael Harrison. "Of all of the advertising-based media, talk radio seems to be one that can benefit by trouble because people talk about it," Harrison said.

Professor Thomas Patterson of Harvard's Kennedy School said Limbaugh's audience rivals that of National Public Radio. "Radio advertising is down, but the radio audience isn't down very much. There are a lot of pieces of Limbaugh's presence that are politically meaningful and not to be brushed aside as small," Patterson said, "but to call him the leader of the Republican Party seems, to me, a stretch."

Yet Boston-based radio consultant Donna Halper, author of "Icons of Talk," says Limbaugh is indeed the leader of the GOP right now. "Rush Limbaugh right now is the person that most Republicans associate with good times. 'Boy, we took back Congress when Rush stepped up,' " she said. "People really do believe that he has that ability."

- [email protected]

Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/view.bg?articleid=1156338

---------------------------------

Rush Limbaugh's statement to the Herald

By Rush Limbaugh | Thursday, March 5, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | U.S. Politics

Let me alter the premise of your question just a wee bit.

I am a citizen of the United States who is frightened and appalled at the assault on capitalism and freedom launched by Barack Obama. I happen to have a microphone and I happened to accept an invitation to speak before a large group of patriotic conservatives last weekend. I am sounding a warning, raising red flags in hopes other citizens will wake up and realize what is happening to their country.

I am the most prominent national figure actually tying Barack Obama to his polices. The Republican Party is afraid to do so because they follow polls and his approvals are around 59% right now. The White House is trying in every way possible to say I am the leader of the GOP because they are trying to marginalize me. In truth, they are elevating me, growing my audience and enabling me to get my message out to an even wider audience than my 20-22 million radio audience.

The Republican Party and the conservative movement are two different things. I have nothing to do with the party. But I am a conservative and I fervently believe in the principles of our nation's founding, which are under assault from Barack Obama and the Democrat party. I oppose Obama and his policies because I want America to succeed. And I am saying so.

Clearly, the GOP has no "leader" right now and they won't until a viable presidential candidate surfaces. I have no idea who that will be. But I do know that we have a blueprint for landslide electoral success. Reaganism. We tried it the way our "moderates" demanded: John McCain. They got the candidate and the campaign they wanted. And we got creamed. So it is time for the party to realize that if they want to win elections it cannot be accomplished with Democrat-Lite.

This country has been so good to me. My life is beyond my parents wildest dreams. I wish everyone could experience it the success I've had. I am taking the positions I am because I want everyone to have the same opportunities for success I've had. Obama is not the way. We are.

Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_politics/view.bg?articleid=1156336


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Rush Limbaugh's statement to the Boston Herald*

"...In an age of Twitter and Facebook, the low-rent, old-fashioned talk radio show is still a huge means of communication..."

Yep, 'low rent and old fashioned', but still with a larger audience than the Herald and Globe combined...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

My aunt is an obama lover. She told me not to even read the herald and the globe because it is trash.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> My EX aunt is an obama lover


I fixed it for you...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder, if Romney was still governor, if he'd be prominent enough by now to be considered the RNC standard-bearer.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Mitt Romney*



Hawk19 said:


> I wonder, if Romney was still governor, if he'd be prominent enough by now to be considered the RNC standard-bearer.


I think Mitt Romney has the potential. He has definitly flip flopped on some issues, but so did Ronald Reagan and I like how he turned out. There is that old saying that goes something like "when I was young and stupid I was a Democrat, when I became older and wiser I became a Republican".......


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I heard on the news today that NEWT GINRICH is strongly considering a run. I have always liked him. That would be interesting...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know who is more nuts, at least Limbaugh isn't dangerous.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> There is that old saying that goes something like "when I was young and stupid I was a Democrat, when I became older and wiser I became a Republican".......


 *"If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain."*

Winston Churchill


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

During the next presidential race the first thing the RNC needs to do, unlike this last election, is nominate a REPUBLICAN.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The first thing that the Republican party needs to do is grow a set of balls! Everytime a Democrat, a Liberal, or the ACLU says anything, true or BS the Republicans run and hide or apologize and throw one of there own under the bus.

Reagan said it best when he was told some Republicans did not support their agenda, (the party), "let them go there way". In other words; Lead, follow or get the hell out of our way.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Rush Limbaugh's statement to the Boston Herald*

Sine, my sentiments exactly, in fact here is a copy of the letter I sent to the RNC previous to the last election (both email and snail mail):

August 18, 2008

Sir,

I was going to wait until the convention had concluded to contact you, but my day has once again been interrupted by the incessant calls from your organization begging for money. Short of a nuclear attack on one of America's few remaining allies (such as they are), I shall not be contributing to any 'republican' organizations this year, or at any time in the foreseeable future. This is not to say, however, that I will not contribute to individual campaigns across the country.

Your organization has all but committed to running a democrat, in the person of Senator McCain, as the republican candidate for POTUS. Since I don't expect that fact to change, I will not be casting a vote for the office of president this election. I will be casting my ballot for the lower offices and local issues. Naturally, my action will have no effect at all on the presidential election: due to a 'blue-stocking', 'democrat-lite', republican state committee, I live in a one-party state and the electoral votes are already decided.

Please remove my name from your list of contributors. Since you are running a democrat-in-republican-clothing, I suggest you appeal to democrats and 'independents' for monetary support.

Thanks to the diligent work of the RNC, I'm sure that it will not be long until our national government will look like a clone of the government of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.

Sincerely,

dcs2244.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> My aunt is an obama lover. She told me not to even read the herald and the globe because it is trash.


Wow, how hardcore liberal are you if you don't even read the Boston Globe--which is black, and white, and *RED* all over?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Romney/Palin 2012.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Romney/Palin 2012.


Don't think Jindal will be in the mix, eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> Don't think Jindal will be in the mix, eh?


Oh, he definitely will, I just think that Romney/Palin is the ticket that's going to come out of the convention.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Romney/Palin 2012.


You're Keyboard to God's ears.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Romney/Palin*



Delta784 said:


> Oh, he definitely will, I just think that Romney/Palin is the ticket that's going to come out of the convention.


This would be nice. Unfortunately our country may have taken too much of a LEFT turn. Look at the last election, the Republican was no conservative. I hope we haven't crossed the point of no return (towards socialism). An example: I can't get a new loan (refinance). My wife and I have perfect credit and have owned real estate for 5+ years. I would love a lower interest rate, but have an equity issue. A Bank of America rep told me that if I am late for a few months he can get me a nice low rate. He said if I continue to pay on time (you know, be responsible), he can't do anything for me at this time. People who don't pay their bills get a nice 5.25% rate while I have a 7% because I pay on time every month, and have for 5+ years. It makes me sick......


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

No doubt in my mind Romney will be the nominee. The Republican Party almost always picks the last runner-up to be the next nominee. Goldwater, Nixon, Reagan, Dole, and McCain. Come to think of it, George W. is really the only outlier.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Oh, he definitely will, I just think that Romney/Palin is the ticket that's going to come out of the convention.


I love Sarah Palin, truly I do, but I want the Republicans to WIN and I hate to say it, I wish they'd forget about her. I don't want the next election to again become about what Palin is wearing or the fact that when a woman stumbles over a question it's 1000 times more mockable than when a man talks out of his ass. And God forbid she gains an ounce of body fat, that'll be the talk of the town for weeks. I just don't think this country is mature enough to elect a woman as VP. As a woman and a feminist, having a chick up there isn't as important to me as Obama being a single term president. Hopefully a viable candidate will emerge.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I love Sarah Palin, truly I do, but I want the Republicans to WIN and I hate to say it, I wish they'd forget about her.


Agreed, her 15 minutes was up a long time ago. Beautiful woman, but not qualified to be the CINC.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Agreed, her 15 minutes was up a long time ago. Beautiful woman, but not qualified to be the CINC.


I can't say I agree entirely with her lack of qualifications and I sadly fully agree with NE, too much time is wasted on foolishness. I still think she could really show us all something. She'll be a little more politically savy next time out of the gate. Don't forget from her being picked to McCain getting trounced was only a few months. I think we'll see a better equipt Sara Palin next time out. 

Jindal is terrific and it would be pretty cool to say to the Dems when they trash him, "So, your bigots against the Indians, eh?" but I think he needs just a little more time. Then again, maybe 2012 WILL be enough time.

Damn, just get someone in there with some good conservative Balls!

I like Newt too. Always did, probably always will.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I understand what your saying about Paliin Sine and NE however it wont matter who the canidate is because the media is in the tank for odrama and will continue to minimize and marginalize the Republican ticket with trival issues.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Beautiful woman, but not qualified to be the CINC.


Not yet. She needs more seasoning.

I think she needs to disappear for quite a few years--like, two or three whole presidential election cycles while she builds her resume, and then come back in a fury.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> I think we'll see a better equipt Sara Palin next time out.





OfficerObie59 said:


> Not yet. She needs more seasoning.


By "better equipped", and "more seasoning", do you mean knowledgeable in US politics, or...something else


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> By "better equipped", and "more seasoning", do you mean knowledgeable in US politics, or...something else


Sure. I don't think she had any idea how heavy a presidential campaign would be.

As far as leadership potential and the pertinent values, it's all there, but she doesn't have the political chops yet to properly handle a national campaign.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Rush Limbaugh's statement to the Boston Herald*

Sarah Palin is better than what occupies the leadership posts right now. I'd trust her judgement over that of Obamabidenpelosie any day of the week, and twice on Sunday. 2012 is a ways off, yet. Let's see how she and Bobby J do for the next few years. One thing, the MSM has hit her with everything including the kitchen sink this time; it won't get the traction next time...


----------



## jb250 (May 22, 2007)

Everyone has to remember that it does not matter who runs, Obama and his cabinet does no wrong. If someone who drives a woman off a bridge drunk and calls the police 18 hrs later can be one the leading democrats, than good luck to us.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MEDIA BIAS*

It doesn't matter how bad Obama does as President. Whoever runs against God, I mean Obama, doesn't have much of a chance due to the LEFT WING MEDIA and the HOLLYWOOD ELITES (they have a lot of pull whether we like it or not). Isn't TMZ, Entertainment Tonight some of the top shows right now in their time slots? Palin was made to look like a fool on SNL. Unless we have a Ronald Reagan type run in 2012, there isn't much hope for a return to CAPITALISM here in the USA (WTF, something about that just sounds weird). I hope I am wrong, but I feel that SOCIALISM has arrived and isn't going away anytime soon. Again, I hope I am wrong.........


----------



## jb250 (May 22, 2007)

This country is so much better off now that Obama has no more lobbyists working in Washington and no more earmarks on bills passed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> WTF are you talking about?


I hope for his sake that was Sarcasm...


----------



## jb250 (May 22, 2007)

Yes USMCMP5811, it was definitely sarcasm.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jb250 said:


> Yes USMCMP5811, it was definitely sarcasm.


Ya gotta be patient with him , he can be a little slow on the uptake


----------

